# Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!



## Forellej (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen !

Leider habe ich (so wie immer) die diesjährigen Prüfungstermine bei den unteren Fischereibehörden in meiner Nähe (Kreis Neuss, Rhein Erft Kreis und Köln) nicht wahrnehmen können, da ich zu der Zeit meine Abschlussprüfungen in der Schule hatte. ich möchte den Angelschein unbedingt so schnell wie möglich (am liebsten im Juli oder Anfang August ) machen , da ich diesen Sommer endlich mal wieder ans Wasser möchte. Daher meine Frage : Wisst ihr vielleicht welche unteren Fischereibehörden in NRW in den nächsten Wochen noch Prüfungstermine anbieten ? Mir ist ganz egal wo Hauptsache in NRW, im Internet finde ich leider nichts dazu. Einen Vorbereitungskurs möchte ich nicht belegen, sondern direkt die Prüfung machen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## capri2 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

Sachkunde Nachweiß hast DU?


----------



## Ploetsch (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

Brauch er nicht. 

Anmelden und bei der Heimat behörde ne sondergenehmigung für 15 euro besorgen damit er bei einer anderen Unteren Fischereibehörde seine Prüfung ablegen kann. Natürlich muss er das Begründen aber da fallen einem ja schon ein paar Dinge ein.

Meines Wissens gehen die Prüfungen erst wieder im September los. 

Aber bis auf googlen und Behörden abtelefonieren kann ich dir jetzt auch keinen Rat geben.


----------



## Forellej (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

Vielleicht sollte ich noch dazu ergänzen, dass ich seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin einen Jugendfischerschein habe, aber der ist ja leider nicht mehr gültig da ich jetzt 17 bin. Also, ich bin 6 Jahre lang ( davor eigentlich auch schon ) mit meinem Onkel und Bekannten angeln gewesen und dieser Zeit lernt man halt sehr sehr viel  Daher würde ich es mir persönlich zutrauen diese Prüfung abzulegen, ohne einen Vorbereitungskurs zu belegen. Ich habe mir natürlich  nichts desto trotz Lernmaterial gekauft, mit dem man (ähnlich wie bei der Führerscheinprüfung =digitale Fragebögen) sehr gut lernen kann.


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

Soweit ich weiss, bieten einige Bundesländer "Schnellkurse"  ( Z.B.  das Saarland )an, also dort ist man innerhalb einem , maximal zwei Wochenenden inkl Pflichtstunden fertig mit der Prüfung. Informiere dich doch dahingehend mal!


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, bieten einige Bundesländer "Schnellkurse" ( Z.B. das Saarland )an, also dort ist man innerhalb einem , maximal zwei Wochenenden inkl Pflichtstunden fertig mit der Prüfung. Informiere dich doch dahingehend mal!


 

 Und das ist dann gültig in NRW? #c


----------



## Ploetsch (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

Er wird dort gar nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen, wenn sein erst Wohnsitz in NRW ist muss er die Prüfung auch in NRW ablegen. Man bekommt maximal eine sondergenehmigung für eine andere Kreisbehörde, nicht für ein anderes Bundesland.


----------



## Andal (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

Folge dem Link und ruf an.

http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=109


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

War n "normaler Kurs" zum BUNDESfischereischein, anerkannt von den Behörden, waren Prüfer wie sonst auch vor Ort, Kurse durchgeführt von einem Angelverein, nur eben in kürzerem Zeitraum. Mein Bekannter hat den gleichen Schein wie ich auch bekommen. Ist allerdings auch ca. 7 Jahre her. Weiss jetzt nicht wie aktuell das ist mit dem "Schnellkurs", aber damals war es so.

@j.breithardt: Ist erstmal unerheblich, es ging ja um die "Sache an sich", ich sagte ja nicht zum TE: "Fahr ins Saarland und mache dort die Prüfung..."

@Andal: danke dir, da haben wirs ja, dass sowas anscheinend aktuell, und auch in anderen BL möglich ist!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

Es gibt kein Bundesfischereischein.


----------



## Franky (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

Moin... Bedenke aber, dass die Prüfung in NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs nicht von allen anderen Bundesländern anerkannt wird und Du so ausserhalb von NRW später Probleme bei der Ausstellung eines neuen Fischereischeins bekommen wirst. Mit Nachweis des entsprechenden Lehrgangs über die (normalerweise) geforderten 30 Stunden besteht diese Gefahr nach aktueller Gesetzeslage nicht.
Mir wollte man ja schon auf einem (sehr speziellen) hessischen Amt einen Strick daraus drehen, dass auf meiner Bremer Prüfüng nicht "staatlich" stand.


----------



## blaze (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin... Bedenke aber, dass die Prüfung in NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs nicht von allen anderen Bundesländern anerkannt wird und Du so ausserhalb von NRW später Probleme bei der Ausstellung eines neuen Fischereischeins bekommen wirst.


hm das ist mir vollkommen neu - gibt es dazu eine verlässliche Quelle? Oder hast du einfach nur einen etwas bedepperten Beamten erwischt?


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*



blaze schrieb:


> hm das ist mir vollkommen neu - gibt es dazu eine verlässliche Quelle? Oder hast du einfach nur einen etwas bedepperten Beamten erwischt?


Das stimmt ganz einfach nicht. Die Länder Regeln ihr Prüfungsverfahren zwar selbst, erkennen aber dafür gegenseitig auch alle an.


----------



## mxxsxlxngx69 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*

Sorry, falschen Post zitiert, meinte die Aussage von Franky.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wichtig!!! Fischereischeinprüfung Wichtig!!!!*



meiselinge69 schrieb:


> Das stimmt ganz einfach nicht. Die Länder Regeln ihr Prüfungsverfahren zwar selbst, erkennen aber dafür gegenseitig auch alle an.



Aber dein Kommentar soll stimmen? Leider gibt du schon ein gewisses Maß an Unwissenheit von Dir. 
Schau doch mal in die Fischereigesetze (bzw. die Ausführungsverordungen) von Bayern und Sachsen rein.

Ohne 1zu1 aus dem Gesetz zu zitieren ergeben sich z.B. folgende Einschränkungen:

Sachsen: Die Fischereiprüfung eines anderen Bundeslandes wird anerkannt wenn sie in Inhalt und der Form der sächsischen Fischereiprüfung entspricht.

Bayern: Die Fischereiprüfung eines anderen Bundeslandes wird anerkannt wenn die abgelegte Fischerprüfung der bayerischen gleichgestellt ist.

Und das dies in der Praxis durchaus schonmal Probleme geben kann, kann man in diversen Foren immer mal wieder nachlesen.

Bezüglich der saarländischen Schnellkurse. Die meisten Bundesländer akzeptieren beim Umtragen Prüfungen/Fischereischeine nur noch wenn du zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung auch im gleichen Bundesland gewohnt hast. Somit ist der Fischereischeintourismus wie er z.B. vor Jahren von RLP ins Saarland anzutreffen war Geschichte.


----------

